# Faye Brown



## Michele Wallace (Mar 25, 2008)

Coding question.

Patient came in after he broke his leg from a fall. He is 6 weeks post MI. He is admitted for ORIF. What is the appropiate code for the pst MI?

Would appreciate the feed back and what resources you used.

Michele Wallace CPC, CPC-H


----------



## kevbshields (Mar 25, 2008)

*Faye's your Friend!*

410.92--See section notes for Category 410, "any condition classifiable to 414.1-414.9 specified as acute or with a stated duration of 8 weeks or less."

4th digit, unspecified site; 5th digit, subsequent based on the definition as stated, "following the initial episode . . ."

Make sense?


----------



## 007CPC (Mar 25, 2008)

*Faye Brown-RIP*

Adhere to what Kevin Said!

Faye Brown’s ICD-9-CM coding handbook shows precisely how to code the condition you’re addressing. In the back of her handbook there is an index that list how to code the most common conditions and procedures within the ICD-9-CM vol.1, 2, and 3.


----------

